# Cabergoline and herbal remedies



## Em1978 (Dec 27, 2008)

I have been on 250mcg of Cabergoline since April 2008, as my prolactin level was raised to 1500, this level has now reduced to within normal limits, although I am to continue taking these once a week for at least two years.. I am currently undergoing tests to see if I am ovulating, as we have been trying for a baby since January 2008 and have not become pregnant yet.. 
I have been told that certain herbs can help with fertility, but am unsure what I can take with Cabergoline.. The herbs recommended are *false unicorn root* AKA _helanium_..*Agnus Castus * AKA _Vitex_ AKA _Chaste Berry_.. *Angelica Senensis * AKA _Dong Quai_.. 
Please can you help me and let me know what I can and cant take together..
Thank you in hope of your wise help..
Emily..


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Emily,
Sorry don't have access to usual references just now. Will try to get back to you in next few days when I'm back home.
Maz x


----------



## Em1978 (Dec 27, 2008)

OK.. Thanks.. Illl wait to hear from you.. It looks like you have had a hard time of things babywise..

Lily is gorgeous by the way... You must be so proud..

Speak soon..

Em..


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi emily,

Have managed to look into this for you now. The information available on herbal products isn't that great as there isn't the same amount of research done on them compared with conventional medicines. This means that it's difficult to say for certain whether things are safe to take or not and we tend to have to look at the chemistry and the cellular actions of the herbs and best guess what we think might happne when things are combined (hope ths makes sense  )

Agnus castus- do not recommend using this with cabergoline as it can effect dopamine/prolactin too and might interfere with the cabergoline

False Unicorn root & Angelica senensis- can't see a problem with these as they appear to work via different mechanisms, however these are not recommended in pregnancy as they can cause uterine stimulation (okay when ttc though)

Hope this helps? Not sure what advice you've been given already but would expect that now prolactin level has normalised that ovulation should return to regular pattern (assuming there are no other complicating factors) and that chances of conception will increase. Wishing you all the best with ttc   

Maz x


----------



## Em1978 (Dec 27, 2008)

Maz,

  Thanks for that.. I will avoid the agnus castus.. Ive not received any advice before on mixing the medications with herbal remedies, so your advice is of great help..My prolactin has been within normal limits for around 5 months now and still no ovulation.. I guess it takes time for the body to sort itself out though.. 

Thank you and Happy New Year..

Em..xx


----------

